# Any alternatives to etsy?



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Are there any other good sites, as in there is traffic and you can get sales, that feature hand crafted goods? I know about etsy and pinterest.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Read the etsy forums. There are often discussions about other sites you can sell on or sites that send traffic to your etsy shop. I have not used any of them so I cannot yay or nay any of them. Wanelo is mentioned a lot as well as Square shops (an offshoot of the Square card reader). I have saved a couple of discussions from the forums. When I come across them, I will come back and post the info or links. Some people use a facebook page to promote their etsy store.

ETA: Here is a discussion in the etsy forums regarding other places to sell https://www.etsy.com/teams/7718/questions/discuss/14768938/


----------



## supernovae (Jul 14, 2014)

What makes you want to leave etsy? I know the people that run that company, they do some amazing work and honestly value customer feedback, so if you have anything complaints or needs, let me know, i'll pass it along!

I believe etsy did over 1.1 billion in sales last year and it doesn't have anywhere near the stigma that eBay has..


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Direct sell via Amazon


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, Wottahuzzee, there's a lot there.

Supernovae, never said I was leaving etsy, just want to see if there are other venues to support that focus on truly handcrafted goods. Etsy changed to include mass produced stuff and that is a disappointment.


----------



## MSCantrell (Jan 2, 2014)

I once had look around at artfire.com . It was the only site that seemed like a viable competitor.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I've stumbled across the perfect combination. Google Apps for Business, Google Sites, Google Domain registration, and Freewebstore.org.

You are on the Google Servers, so Search Engine Optimization SEO is quick. Free webstore.org can be "really free" and their prices are really good.

I'm happy to help anyone with this option. It doesn't take long & is inexpensive (under $20 month) to get going. 

IMHO in my humble opinion.

JLH

:bouncy::bouncy::kung:


----------



## digipuppet (Jun 24, 2014)

I quite enjoy hyenacart.com


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

I am on Etsy and Handmade at Amazon and have looked at the various other options. Nothing else seems to have the traffic Etsy does, including [email protected] for me. I did get an invite last night from gypsyspoonful.com and am looking into it. They say they are going to be a truly handmade site. Sounded interesting.


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I have tried scottsmarketplace, handmade on Amazon, and a couple of other smaller sites but none of the generate the traffic and sales that I get from Etsy.


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

haven't tried it but shopify is also a marketplace, you own the page, you set it up. I don't know that much about it but I do know of someone who uses it and says they like it better than etsy for selling their stuff. The comparison was: when someone purchases on etsy they will say Oh i got it on etsy, but on shopify, you're business is set up under your business heading. I'm not sure how it works out, but I plan to look into it at some point


----------

